#  > Forum by Your Languages

## Esam

.  				           				            				          				         				   :-* * 
				1.  				           				  :-
				2.             				        .
				3.           				    (     ).
				4.        .
				5.        				           				     .
6.  				           				   .
				7.    (    )   				          				           				  .
				8-           				         . 
				9-           (  				  )          				.
				10-              				            				    .
				11-            				            				           				  
				12-            				         . 
				13-        .
				14-          				       .
				15-          				           				          				   . 
				16-           				           				            				        . 
				17-        (   				    )       				          				   . 
				18-         				          				          				 .
				19-          				            				          				       .

* * 
  				            				      ɡ   				               				            				           				            				            				          				         				         				           				         				   . 
*  
  
*  				1-  				             				         .
 2-              				            				          				      .
				3-            				           				. 
				4 -            				      .
				5 -            				           				     .
				6 -         				        .
				7-          				           				          				          				   . 
				8 -           				            				            				            				         
* *   
 -  				       .
				-           				             				.


				-            				    . 
				-             				 . 
				-            				        .
				-            				     .
				-             				           				          .
				-         . 
				-               				             				 .
				-             				         . 
				-           				           				           				 .
				-               				      .
				-             				            				          				 .
				-            				           				   .
				-           				   .
				-       ( )     				           				    .
See More:

----------

